# Good Restaurant in Howth?



## ciara_gmail (14 Jun 2006)

Anyone know of a good restaurant in Howth? I've been checking out adlib.ie and there was a list of maybe 9 or 10 out there. Anyone know what El Paso in Howth is like? Im a big fan of Mexican food!


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jun 2006)

Having been to The Wheelhouse more than once, I would reccommend a visit.


----------



## nai (14 Jun 2006)

el paso is nice - would recommend it but the best food in Howth is the Ice cream cone shop at the end of the pier and the chip shop !!


----------



## Upstihaggity (14 Jun 2006)

Aqua is lovely, really nice setting and food. I think it may be on the dear side though. OUr company brought us there last summer and it was a big hit esp. since we didn't have to pay.
www.*aqua*.ie/*howth*.htm


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jun 2006)

Upstihaggity said:
			
		

> Aqua is lovely, really nice setting and food. I think it may be on the dear side though. OUr company brought us there last summer and it was a big hit esp. since we didn't have to pay.
> www.*aqua*.ie/*howth*.htmhttp://www.aqua.ie/howth.htm


 
I disagree. I ate there once and thought it over-priced & poor quality of seafood given the local suppliers.

El Paso is good - there's nothing fancy about it and the food is tasty.

The food in the Bloody Stream is said to be good, though I have only ever eaten pints there.

Wheelhouse - went once & never again - service was dreadful.

Casa Pasta - a pasta version of El Paso in that there's nothing fancy about it and the food is tasty. It's also very good value when the 'kids eat for free' choice is available.

The King Sitric is, of course, excellent but you'll need deep pockets.

The Lemongrass in Findlaters is good.

Fish & chips from Beshoffs is great.

There are others that I have yet to visit (e.g. Abbey Tavern), so you shouldn't be short of choice.


----------



## buttonmoon (14 Jun 2006)

Yeah, El Paso is alright. Porta Fino's is good for a pizza and a bottle of wine.​


----------



## orka (14 Jun 2006)

Seconding alot of what has been said:

Wheelhouse - food and service good - and it's reasonably priced too
Aqua - good food and beautiful view but a bit pricey
Lemongrass - good food and service if you like Thai food
King Sitric - fantastic - v expensive but worth it
El Paso - not a big Mexican food fan but its fine
Casa Pasta - good inexpensive food but I find the tables a bit squished together and if you're in a large group, your table won't be big enough
Big Blue - good for families but not the most sophisticated menu


----------



## Brynick (15 Jun 2006)

The Big Blue is very good aswell,it's directly behind The Abbey Tavern and opposite the Cock Tavern. Very tasty.....
Lemongrass has recently opened where the saint Lawerence used to be, haven't tried it yet but it's supposed to be quite nice,


----------



## MM3 (15 Jun 2006)

Had lunch in Aqua a couple of weeks ago and thought it was excellent.  Not a big fan of mexican food but have enjoyed el paso - their early bird was very good value the last time I was there.

M


----------



## EvilDoctorK (15 Jun 2006)

TarfHead about Aqua said:
			
		

> I disagree. I ate there once and thought it over-priced & poor quality of seafood given the local suppliers.



I'll second that un-recommendation about Aqua ... it's a lovely dining room with great views but the food is only alright  .. .at the prices they are charging I would have expected a little bit more than mediocre fairly unimaginative seafood and bought in desserts of questionable quality

It's not bad at all.. but I just dont' think it scores well on the price vs quality matrix - I wouldn't go back (at least not if I was paying myself) ... If you do go make sure you get a table by the window.

(But given they seem to be pretty packed most of the time I guess they must be doing something right)


----------



## Satanta (27 Jun 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> The food in the Bloody Stream is said to be good, though I have only ever eaten pints there.



The crayfish salad was stunningly beautiful on my last visit, but given the location you would expect the seafood to be top notch. 

The menu is a tad limited (and my personal experience of it even more so), but anything I have tried in there (only two visits) was very tasty and great value for money.

Very handy location for day trippers (dart right beside [/overhead] and parking around the corner) and found the service to be great on my visits (have heard others say it can be quite slow at times).


----------



## Humpback (27 Jun 2006)

EvilDoctorK said:
			
		

> I'll second that un-recommendation about Aqua ... it's a lovely dining room with great views but the food is only alright .. .at the prices they are charging I would have expected a little bit more than mediocre fairly unimaginative seafood and bought in desserts of questionable quality


 
I echo these views on Aqua. First time I went (about 2 years ago) it was excellent, but I think it had just opened.

More recently, was sorely disappointed with the place.


----------



## northsideboy (29 Jun 2006)

Aqua, would avoid, lovely view, desperately poor food and completly overrated. For the same money you could have a meal at the King Sitric which you would remember for a long time for all the right reasons


----------

